# Maybe a little frothy?



## cozi (Apr 17, 2017)

Afternoon everyone,

Having my fist attempt at bacon using Martins Universal calculator here: http://www.diggingdogfarm.com/page2.html

I'm using 1000gms of loin in a wet brine with a 2:1 meat to water ratio and have gone with a lo-salt 1.25% and lo'ish sugar 0.75% so have 16gms salt, 11.2gms sugar and 2.8gms of #1 all sealed in vac bag in the fridge and kept at about 4 celsius ( 39f)..I'm happy with the amounts I've used and see no issue there.

I have just passed day 8 and am starting to see what I think is the brine starting to go a little ropy with a very slight foam, or maybe its just a combination of the blood product etc coming out of the pork and I'm being over cautious!..

Do I keep it going and everything will be ok, or do I the brine an start again in a new Vac bag??   If i start a new brine do I keep the same figures or need to adjust for the time already spent soaking?

Thanks in advance of hopefully good bacon!

Cheers

Cozi


----------



## chef jimmyj (Apr 17, 2017)

Keep an eye on it. At that low sodium content, there is likely a bit of fermentation of the sugar. If  the brine thickens or smells a bit off. Dump it, wash the meat well and start a new brine. The ingredient amounts are the same as you are looking for equilibrium between the meat and brine...JJ


----------



## cozi (Apr 17, 2017)

Thanks JJ, appreciate your input.  I think it best if crack the bag open tomorrow to see what is happening..  I will post back with what I find..  

Cheers mate

Cozi


----------



## cozi (Apr 18, 2017)

Evening everyone,

Update on my issue so  far is that I cut open the vac bag to find that maybe i was a little over cautious!  No smell, no nothing!  Fresh as the day it went in

The brine was definitely thicker than when i started,but i think that is more to do with the transfer of blood products from the meat to the brine and not so much things going pear shaped.. 

Anyways 5 more days and its off the the smoker!

Cheers

Cozi


----------



## chef jimmyj (Apr 18, 2017)

Always good to find all is well...JJ


----------

